# Happy Valentines Day!



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Happy Valentines Day!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Shooting like that is only possible by this guy .


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Indeed! A shot only possible by Bat Norris

He told me how he made the shot:

First, he made about two seconds of meditation










Then he made the shot, in fact, they where only two shots, the first one with a marble, a slow shot, the second with a steel ball, a fast shot that hit the marble and broke it into 27 pieces that formed the heart, and the bulls eye was made by the steel ball.

Simple and effective.

:rofl:


----------

